# FYI...M-Edge Covers sold on Ebay by 3000Hotdeals



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Two days ago I purchased a Red Leather Platform M-Edge cover for my K2 from 3000Hotdeals on Ebay. I received it today and it is not leather but vinyl. The wrapper even clearly states Synthetic Leather on it. He is selling 4 colors: red, purple, blue and black. It looks like they are all vinyl and he is trying to pass them off as real leather.

Here's my auction page, no where does it say synthetic...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390109187477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I have sent him an email. He accepts returns but I think he should refund the cost of my shipping back as well since his auction was deceptive. We'll see how it turns out.

Just wanted to pass this along.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat, I know you posted in this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=15112.0

Do you think the OP in that thread bought from the same eBay seller?

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> sebat, I know you posted in this thread:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=15112.0
> 
> Do you think the OP in that thread bought from the same eBay seller?
> ...


Yes, I do. I saw the auction when I pulled it back up. I was getting ready to post there, as well.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've bought a lot of stuff off ebay and have never had anything like this happen to me before.  Do you think I should report it to Ebay or wait and see what he says?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't bought a lot from eBay, and didn't have a bad experience there, but don't they have a report feature?  Maybe some of our other eBay users can weigh in here.

Betsy


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep.  That's the seller.  Oh well, mine will be going back as well.

sebat, I most certainly do think the seller should pay for the return shipping.  As a seasonal seller on ebay, I would insist upon doing so.  My feedback rating (and my own sense of personal morality) are far more important to me than the profit I make from any sale.

Intentional deception or an honest mistake?  I have the seller's email response stating that it is "real" leather.  We shall see.  Curious to know if you've contacted the seller and what, if any, response you might get.  

Guess I'll be picking up those other two covers I mentioned in the "other" thread.  Neither of which are from Mr/Ms hotdeals.  lol

ETA:  sebat, I'll probably try to get satisfaction from the seller (meaning a full paypal refund and a return shipping label).  Anything less and I will most certainly report.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

So I should request a return shipping label from him.  Dummy me, I was going to pay it and trust him to refund my money.  

Hopefully, yours will really be leather.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's so helpful to have this sounding board!  Keep us posted on how this turns out!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes.  I do love this board.  

lol @ sebat.  You are no dummy, just honest.  Thanks again!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I still have not heard anything back from this company.  I have sent them a second email, giving them until the end of business today before I file a complaint with ebay.  

They are located in Miami.  It is almost 1pm there.  I would think they have had plenty of time to go through their email for the day.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, they should have answered, especially an email relating to a problem. I think they responded the following day to my email verifying the "bogus" auction details.

Yes, I just checked and I sent the query late on the 28th and received a response the next evening. Perhaps they have a "day" job? *chuckle* (You can see, I'm still _trying_ to give them the benefit of the doubt, but just barely. If you don't receive a satisfactory reply very shortly, I'll be pounding that report button right along with you!)

As to mine being real leather, I have no doubt that it isn't.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I finally got a response. This is cut and pasted directly from the message. No offer for shipping refund.

*Factory does a synthetic leather and genuine leather and that is how they describe it, yes you can return to the shipping address and include your ebay userid.*

I emailed back...You did not specify synthetic or genuine...that is Deceptive! Please email me a prepaid return label.

So I'm waiting again for another email. I'm still thinking of reporting them to ebay. What do you think?


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd probably give them one day to respond with an an emailed shipping label, except when I reread your excerpt of their reply, my blood boiled.

Perhaps a technically true statement but oh so very, very wrong in every other way. For that alone, I think I'd report them now.

Here is what I sent and received in response (before I purchased)...

_Q: I'm very familiar with M Edge and I'm nearly positive they never had a purple leather (or PVC) cover for the Kindle 1 (K1). They do have that color choice for their K2 and DX covers. (Just a thought on the color....could this be their navy blue?) Please confirm that this cover really is for the K1. Also, this is the leather and not the PVC imitation leather; right? Many thanks, Jan

Oct-29-09
A: yes its for the Kindle 1, it is purple not blue, real leather_

Aside from using the word genuine, or asking if this is an animal product, not synthetic, I don't see how this seller could be so obtuse as to not understand what is meant by "real" leather. Intentional deception is the only other reasonable explanation I can come up with.

ETA: I bought a pink Tuff-Luv earlier today and still have my eye on the red M-edge.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow...this place is well versed in the art of vague answers. This is the response I got about my request for a pre paid shipping label...

*will send your request to the shipping department*

So will I get one or are they just sending my request?


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

That's some mighty fine dancin' on their part.  No way to tell which, from that.  

Mine's already shipped.  If we don't see this resolved shortly, I'll probably post on the ebay forum as well as reporting them.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Tangiegirl said:


> I'd probably give them one day to respond with an an emailed shipping label, except when I reread your excerpt of their reply, my blood boiled.
> 
> Perhaps a technically true statement but oh so very, very wrong in every other way. For that alone, I think I'd report them now.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, I'm madder now than I was when I first opened the cover. I am strongly leaning to reporting them to ebay and giving them a bad feedback even if I do get my shipping label. I might wait until I see my refund though.

I love this...This is on a little piece of paper they sent with the order.

Under new selling policies, leaving anything less than 5 feedback stars has on overall negative effect on your seller. Leaving neutral feedback also counts as a negative on your seller's score. This results in higher ebay fees that we don't want to pass to the end buyer. Lower Fees = Lower Prices


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, great.  Deception and fear mongering all tied up in one tidy little ebay seller.  Maybe that helps explain the "decent" feedback they have.  Sadly, some people probably fall for it and leave "false" positive feedback.  Really, really ticked off now.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

If you paid via PayPal you can also go after the seller & refund through them.  They are very good about keeping their customers happy.

BTW, I sent the seller an eBay question regarding this item asking if it is natural or synthetic leather...will be interesting to hear the answer.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> If you paid via PayPal you can also go after the seller & refund through them. They are very good about keeping their customers happy.
> 
> BTW, I sent the seller an eBay question regarding this item asking if it is natural or synthetic leather...will be interesting to hear the answer.


F1...you're just stirin' the pot, aren't you. 

I did pay with paypal.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sebat said:


> F1...you're just stirin' the pot, aren't you.
> 
> I did pay with paypal.


Yup! I am a long-time eBay user and am sick and tired of people out to make a buck unfairly. This seller knows these are not leather and should be required to change the wording on the ad.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

"Under new selling policies, leaving anything less than 5 feedback stars has on overall negative effect on your seller.  Leaving neutral feedback also counts as a negative on your seller's score. This results in higher ebay fees that we don't want to pass to the end buyer. Lower Fees = Lower Prices"

I should bloody well hope so.

When this is over please leave them an accurate rating for the interaction you have had with them. People need to be made aware.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Raffeer said:


> "Under new selling policies, leaving anything less than 5 feedback stars has on overall negative effect on your seller.  Leaving neutral feedback also counts as a negative on your seller's score. This results in higher ebay fees that we don't want to pass to the end buyer. Lower Fees = Lower Prices"
> 
> I should bloody well hope so.
> 
> When this is over please leave them an accurate rating for the interaction you have had with them. People need to be made aware.


I will. No one has ever scared me into a good feedback rating. I will wait until everything is completed before I leave it though. Once that money is in my Paypal account there will be no stopping me! 

I'm just not sure what other steps I should take. I guess I need to dig around in the ebay forums and post there, too. I had forgotten about those until Tangiegirl mentioned them.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

sebat..that's smart.  To wait.  I don't trust these people at all now.

I'll be following right behind you.  Just waiting to receive my "real" leather cover first.    HAH!  

I'm going to copy the emails I exchanged with them in my request for a refund & label.  It will be interesting to see how they'll try get around their own written words.

I really dislike "cheaters".  I can forgive anyone a mistake, but don't "wet" (family board version) down my back and tell me its raining...  

And, in their auction for the purple now, it says synthetic...So there is no way this is a mistake on their part.  They KNOW.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Tangiegirl said:


> And, in their auction for the purple now, it says synthetic...So there is no way this is a mistake on their part. They KNOW.
> /


I just pulled up the listing for the purple and I didn't see where it said synthetic. I just skimmed though might have missed it. Thought it was strange they actually posted you question to the listing. Did you notice that?

I have not received a shipping label. I might be writing another email on Monday afternoon.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Contact PayPal if you are not satisfied with this seller efforts, in fixing this issue. PayPal will refund your money, when you file a claim, that what you received is different, than what you were told you were getting. And can prove it, to some extent.
Then all you have to do is send the item back to the seller, and get a confirmation of delivery to give Pal Pal.
There is no such thing as no returns on ebay, if you paid with PayPal.
And then leave the seller, honest feedback, about what occurred, that will be enough!
Ebay is on your side, good luck!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, I did notice that.....yet now, under "Technical Details" it says synthetic leather.  I could swear it didn't before, but I thought all seller revisions are marked as such when you look at the auction....but no note of revision made in this one.  Could there be different rules for "Buy It Now" items?  

Sigh.

I think if you email tomorrow, you might want to ask when you should expect to receive your shipping label?  Or perhaps it would be better just to ask directly if it has been issued yet?  Just be sure you don't let them play it out past the seven days.  I hate to be soooo suspicious of people, but.....


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Tangiegirl said:


> Yeah, I did notice that.....yet now, under "Technical Details" it says synthetic leather. I could swear it didn't before, but I thought all seller revisions are marked as such when you look at the auction....but no note of revision made in this one. Could there be different rules for "Buy It Now" items?
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I think if you email tomorrow, you might want to ask when you should expect to receive your shipping label? Or perhaps it would be better just to ask directly if it has been issued yet? Just be sure you don't let them play it out past the seven days. I hate to be soooo suspicious of people, but.....


I when back and looked at the purple again. I caught it that time. They have now contradicted their self in the ebay listing....synthetic in the listing and real leather in the question and answer spot. If anyone reads that listing closely, it's obvious that the seller is a crook.

I think revisions are only separated out when there are bids already placed on a listing. Up until that point you can edit your listing. "Buy it now" doesn't get bids so I think they can edit their listing. They can't delete questions once posted though so they have screwed themselves there.

I had wondered if they were trying to drag mine out. Also what do they consider 7 days....7 business days or 7 actual days...since they are the hold up and obviously only work M-F. I received it on Thursday 10/29. I'm planning to have it in the mail by Wed at the latest.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Better print it all out so you have proof, and yes with BIN you can make changes.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you for that info, MineKinder. I thought that must be so. I truly do know that the word synthetic was not in there before. And my reading comprehension skills are excellent.

I never would have purchased it knowing it was their synthetic. Thus my questions to the seller. And, unless they are defining _real_ as the opposite of _imaginary_, instead of _real_ as the opposite of _fake_...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just received my label.  It's going out tomorrow.  Now I just have to worry about the refund.

Tangiegirl...I took a picture of the label on the m-edge wrapper and emailed it to them.  They know I have proof it's not leather.  You might want to do that, too, just in case.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry you had problems, I hope you get your refund.  

I bought the purple M-edge platform jacket listing from the same seller & guess I got lucky, it is the genuine leather pebbled cover.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

cagnes said:


> Sorry you had problems, I hope you get your refund.
> 
> I bought the purple M-edge platform jacket listing from the same seller & guess I got lucky, it is the genuine leather pebbled cover.


Glad you really got leather. It's nice to see they aren't being deceptive on all their listings.

I just went back to look at the listing of the one you bought but they have now taken down the listings for all the platforms and for the cover that Tangiegirl purchased. They only have 3 m-egde covers left up for auction. I guess they have decided to correct their discrepancy.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow.  Good news.  Real leather for cagnes and sebat's shipping label.  I'm hoping my return goes as smoothly.

Glad it worked out for you sebat.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

sebat said:


> Glad you really got leather. It's nice to see they aren't being deceptive on all their listings.
> 
> I just went back to look at the listing of the one you bought but they have now taken down the listings for all the platforms and for the cover that Tangiegirl purchased. They only have 3 m-egde covers left up for auction. I guess they have decided to correct their discrepancy.


I don't think they took it down, the purple listing sold out they had 4 for sale. Hopefully they just didn't know much about the product when the made the listings & will correctly label future listings. They sure do sell a lot of different things.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

FYI - have not received an answer fro the seller.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

So, after reading through this thread, are you guys saying that these are not real M-Edge products? Has anyone contacted M-Edge to let them know if so?


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Well.  I just received my cover, and......

It's purple.

It's real, genuine leather.

It's a real M-edge (Prodigy).

Unfortunately, it's for the K2, NOT the K1.

My personal conclusion is that this seller is not being intentionally deceptive, just not all that knowledgeable about their products, or not very careful when listing their descriptions.

So.....Anybody want a purple Prodigy K2 cover at a really good price?  $13.49 + exact shipping (s/b about $1.50/ 1st Class postage)    It would be easier for me  to return to seller (no trip to the PO), but I'd be happy to make the extra effort to see it go to a good home.  It's a pretty little thing.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Tangiegirl said:


> Well. I just received my cover, and......
> 
> It's purple.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a good deal, I'm interested! I really wanted a Prodigy, but settled for the Platform since they didn't have a purple Prodigy listed for the Kindle 2.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

911jason said:


> So, after reading through this thread, are you guys saying that these are not real M-Edge products? Has anyone contacted M-Edge to let them know if so?


They are real M-edges. M-edges makes Synthetic Leather products and Genuine Leather products this seller has lumped them all together and listed them all as leather. They have no clue what they are selling. Return emails from them have made it appear that they were being intentionally deceptive but now it appear that they just have no clue about what they are selling.



Tangiegirl said:


> Well. I just received my cover, and......
> 
> It's purple.
> 
> ...


Wow, you got a great deal. Sorry it's the wrong one. You could sell it on ebay and make a profit off of that one. Even if you aren't returning it, you still might want to email the seller and tell them they sold you a K2 cover not a K1 like they claimed. Do you think they are just that uninformed about the product or just stupid.  Their email responses sure did make them appear intentionally deceptive.



F1Wild said:


> FYI - have not received an answer fro the seller.


When I checked yesterday, they had taken down all the listings. I really don't think they sold them all. Intentional or not, I think they realized they had to many problems with their listings.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

sebat.  Exactly.  I will let them know.  I was just waiting to see if I would be returning it or passing the deal on to another KB member before emailing.   

cagnes.  It's yours, if you actually do want it.  Just PM me with your mailing addy.  I'll be able to get to the PO by Friday, at the very latest.

(Edited for an irritating typo)


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

This is why I always use Paypal, they refund it after a dispute, this is a shame he is doing this.  I would be contacting ebay safe  harbor ASAP


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, Patrizia, PayPal for me, too.  Always.

And, sebat....I  hereby dub "our" seller incredibly inept and well, pretty much just too dumb to live.  

Check out their newly listed Genuine Leather...Synthetic Leather (Yes, it really does say both in the auction.  Although, GENUINE LEATHER  is in a really, really big font and synthetic is not.  Is this a hint?) Pebbled Purple cover for the Kindle 1.

Yes folks, we now have up for auction 4 brand new purple pebbled GENUINE LEATHER/synthetic leather) M-edge covers for the Kindle 1.  Better snap 'em up before they're gone.  They are so rare that they are actually nonexistent.  

I came to the "Too stupid to live" portion of my conclusion because....I told them in a very nicely worded, succinct, yet detailed email that there wasn't any such thing.  I explained that the cover I received was leather.  Indeed, it was even purple.  Alas, it was NOT for the K1.  It was for the K2.  I even threw in a link to the M-edge product page for the Prodigy cover.  The EXACT cover they are selling.  I don't think I could have been any clearer.

Sadly, it appears they are sticking to their guns.   

Idiots.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm thinking that English may not be their 1st language. From them "not getting" what you're try to convey & their email response, I think it's a possibility.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

cagnes. You may be correct. That was one of my first thoughts, but from emails I've received from them, that doesn't appear to be the case. The obvious "English as a second language" errors I'm used to seeing aren't there. (Having lived in the international melting pot that _is_ Southeast Florida for most of my life, I'm accustomed to "creative" English.) But, it is certainly a possibility.

I also thought perhaps they are more successful than they were prepared to be when they launched their eBay business, and are simply disorganized due to volume of sales. You know, the old "bit off more than they could chew" cliché ?

In any case, I really don't feel they are being intentionally dishonest, merely inaccurate. Unfortunately, even when you ask specific questions, to clarify, their responses cannot necessarily be relied upon.

It's a shame, really. They do have some cool stuff and I have no complaints about their CS or their fulfillment procedures. Perhaps they'll get it together...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't decide about the language thing.  I've had emails from two different people there.  I've been leaning to the second language theory.  

My return should get there today.  We'll see how the refund goes.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahh drats - - 

Just ordered from them yesterday - listing says Genuine Leather, title says Prodigy/Platform but description clearly was for Platform.  Thanks to Veterans Day I won't get this til Thursday the earliest  so we'll see what I get-  OTOH $24 for either is still a pretty good deal 


(cough and I'm not down on Veterans day! I be a military spouse ;-}  )



Thanks for the heads up tho,  I probably wouldn't have looked too hard other than verifying its was Platform...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Flechette, 

welcome to KindleBoards!  Congratulations on your first post.  Hopefully the cover you ordered will be fine!  While you wait, be sure to check out the Free and Bargain Books and the offerings by our talented KindleBoards authors!

When you get a chance, head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome Flechette!

It seems to be luck of the draw.  You might turn out okay.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard (PUN!) Flechette!

Let's all hope you get exactly what you want from your eBay purchase.  And Happy Veterans' Day to you and yours!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I received my refund today without any problems.  I'm glad this is over with!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah for you!  I never received an answer to my question even after resending it.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

sebat...Wonderful!  So glad it ended well for you.  

F1Wild...That's a disappointment.  They've actually been fairly prompt in responding to me.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Tangiegirl said:


> F1Wild...That's a disappointment. They've actually been fairly prompt in responding to me.


Maybe they could sense I was only trying to trap them into providing correct info on their listing?


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Got my cover 

It's the platform which was the point I was worried about. I can't tell if it's the synthetic or genuine leather 

Colorwise - it's in between the synthetic blue and the genuine leather blue compared to the pictures on MEDGE site

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=390114150400&view=img&tid=67511861026

OTOH at $24 it's cheaper either way than other venues I've seen and I like the color - so it's a keeper for me ;-}
Now if I could only find a skin I like ~

I tend to like 3acp designs more, but I've heard so many complaints about the residue I'm leery. Decal girl has nice stuff, but nothing that says "Sold! must own"


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Flechette said:


> Got my cover
> 
> It's the platform which was the point I was worried about. I can't tell if it's the synthetic or genuine leather
> 
> ...


Mine was in a cellophane wrapper with a factory label on it stating that it was synthetic. Maybe that was their solution...just remove all the labels! Most people wouldn't be able to tell the difference. M-edge is using a very good quality polyurethane vinyl. I sold Italian leather furniture for many 
years, so they wouldn't be able for fool me no matter what they did. 

Your link didn't work for me. Says it's no longer available. You would need to take close up photo in natural light if you want us to try and help you decide if it's leather or not. It still might be difficult to do by photo.

M-edge does 2 real leather blues and 1 synthetic blue in the platform... 
The Navy leather is a pebbled leather so it would be the easiest to distinguish. The leather has a lot of texture to it and it's a fairly dark shade of blue.
The Sapphire Blue leather looks like it is a smooth leather just like the vinyl one but it looks to be a much deeper shade of blue than the vinyl one.
The Synthetic Royal Blue looks to be much brighter than the other two.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Flechette said:


> Got my cover
> It's the platform which was the point I was worried about. I can't tell if it's the synthetic or genuine leather


Can't tell, even with the sniff test? Yeah for you receiving your cover!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Mine came w/o a label (unlike sebat's).

If you can't sniff the difference, seal it up in a Ziploc type bag overnight.  If it's PVC, you should be able to tell as soon as you open the bag.  It has a very "chemical" like smell.  I'm glad you're happy with your cover!


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Sniff test - have to say it didn't even occur to me.  
.
.
goes off to try
.
.
.
.

Umm poor sense of smell here...  I really can't tell.  It doesn't smell particularly chemical, but it doesn't smell like my new leather purse either. Tho note to anyone else trying this -  take out the Kindle else all you smell is plastic   


Colorwise  my platform is somewhere between the genuine leather Sapphire blue and the synthetic Royal Blue - definitely not Navy blue.  If pressed, I'd say closer to the Sapphire leather.  It was shipped in clear plastic wrap, no tags.  Hubby plays around w/ leatherworking and will be home next week to make a pronouncement   he's curious too~ 

I've gotten so many questions and compliments when I pull this out at lunch or while standing in line, it's nice to see people curious and not condemning-  a couple of former coworkers got on the "it's not a real book" rant   but most strangers have been pretty intrigued by it.

Once I decide on a skin, I'll see about posting a pic ~

Thanks for the suggestions!

M


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay - my computer is acting up so I'm using hubby's while he's gone - and finally get the M-Edge site to work properly on his computer. I can now say w/ reasonable certainty that I received the M-Edge leather Platform in Sapphire blue 

I could not get the image to expand on my computer, but on his when I do so - the Sapphire Blue has an almost 2-tone quality to it that matches my cover very closely. I still plan to post photos, I just want to wait til I get my skin to do so ~

Whew! so that really was a good deal


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats, Flechette!  Good deal!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I left negative feedback about a week ago. I stated...Cover listed as leather received vinyl. They did refund money and shipping.

They had the nerve to send me a request to change my feedback to positive. Their note read...Not sure how else we could have done this any better, we paid for return shipping and issued a quick refund, would appreciate change to positive feedback.

I have to respond to it on by Nov. 27th. I am thinking about ignoring the email and not responding at all. If I ignore it, does my feedback stand or do I need to decline the request? I don't feel like they deserve a positive feedback. The form doesn't allow for me to respond back to them. Whether they intentionally misrepresented their product or not, it was still listed wrong and they put me through a lot of


Spoiler



crap


 I shouldn't have had to go through.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Interesting.

You'd be perfectly justified in letting it stand.  And no, I don't think you need to respond in order to have your feedback remain as is.

Personally, I would probably change it to a neutral, (and let my comment remain as is) ONLY because I don't think they are intentionally deceitful.  Not sure what their problem is though.  English as second language, carelessness, dazed and confused, not very bright  Who knows.

Not that I think you should change your negative rating, only offering what I think I'd do, in the same situation.

As to what they could have done better....Um, how about an accurate auction description and at least a modicum of knowledge about your product?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Neutral is probably the most appropriate feedback.  Negative is typically reserved for bad customer service; in this case, while they did make you go through nonsense, they did refund your money and pay for the return shipping.  And it **may** have been an error on their part and not deliberate deception.

But there is something to be said for letting it stand.  Maybe they'll finally change their wording.


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

People are human and they make mistakes. As they paid for return shipping and refunded your money I would at least give them neutral. It could have been a scam and you would have been out the money, as of right now you are out nothing, well except the frustration.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

hmmm....

Hubby is home and feels this is synthetic leather, but said he wasn't 100% on it. I went to the M-Edge site, and they now only show 2 blue colors 1- Synthetic and 1 Genuine. The Sapphire blue is gone, the one I thought mine is; and the pic under the synthetic looks different now. I went thru the other products and found another genuine Sapphire Blue and it looks like the pic under the Synthetic royal blue....

Soooo <cough> first I came here to prove to hubby I'm not nutz (or more than usual) as someone else had posted the Platform was in 3 blues  other than that- I like the cover, even at $24 that was still $5 cheaper than the synthetic so a decent deal. That said we may try the baggie approach cause hubby wants a definitive answer lol

Pics later today I hope!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm still not sure if they are being deceptive or are just ignorant.  I keep going back and forth on that.  That's the reason for the negative.  I was originally going to give them a neutral and changed at the last minute.  In this thread, we have 2 people that receive something different than what was listed and one that isn't sure.  Isn't that something that Ebay users should be aware of?  It make me wonder how accurate those Ebay ratings are.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/FlechetteKE/KindleAndCover#slideshow/5406288542564276402

Once again I'm having no luck inserting images--- I get the [imp] [/imp] and I put the link info from Picasa between the 2, and I still get red X of doom (and said link info is from the left side of Picasa not the url uptop...) Is there a size limitation? I did resize down alot but maybe I didn't go far enough?

anyways you have outdoor pic + 1 indoor pic of the cover, and yep the screen protecter is messed up a bit, not Decal Girls fault - my mailperson habitually ignores Do Not Bend Requests....


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Flechette...I hate to tell you but there's no doubt in my mind that you got the vinyl cover. Sorry. Here's the photos for comparison...

Stock photo of M-Edge synthetic royal blue


Flechette cover


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Thing is - that wasn't the royal blue pic 2 days ago... that was under the Sapphire blue which is no longer there...

<sigh> but yeah I have a feeling you're right~

could you explain how you got the pic to post? I tried to follow the instructions posted on the "Post your Kindle Pics" board but I'm still messing it up somehow


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm nm I think I got it - except for the resizing part lol!

Ahh well - either way I'm still happy w/ the cover, I can't help but wonder what was going at M-Edge cause the pics are definitely different that they were just a few days ago, and the Sapphire blue is nowhere to be found, but the pic of it is now under the Royal blue--- it's a two-tone color that wasn't under Royal Blue when I looked at it the other day....

3000HotDeals may have reason to be confused, cause I sure am


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

You are right about the sapphire blue leather no longer being listed I assume they have discontinued it or are currently out of stock. 
That is the color of the synthetic I have always been looking at, though.  On the M-edge site...sometime the colors will jump it your mouse hits them just right.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

nope - not imagining it - the pic is still on Amazon, tho listed as out of stock--- and this is the pic that was under Sapphire Blue until Fri @ M-Edge










http://www.amazon.com/Platform-Genuine-Leather-Generation-Sapphire/dp/B001S074GE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258806848&sr=8-4

That said the Sapphire blue for the DX is different and in stock, I really think someone made an IT or posting error at M-Edge. <shrug> ahh welll like I said I'm happy with it


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

So m-edge and amazon are showing the same pic for 2 different colors?  I wasn't confused until you said that.  Guess you could email M-edge for conformation on color.  I'm out of ideas.  As long as you're happy that's what is important.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I have the Sapphire Blue marbled leather (K1) and it looks very, very similar to what I am seeing on my computer screen of Flechette's cover.

Hmmm.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

<sigh>

<cough>

<SCREAM>

Hubby decided on a Kindle after all, and went to ebay to buy a cover---- 3 guesses who he bought from? 

The saga will continue.....


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh No!  Too funny.  Hope he lucks out.  I'd say his chances are about 50/50    

Which cover did he choose?

Let us know what gets delivered....


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Purple Executive non-hinge cover:

he says they had a hinged version and a version w/ the corners like the Platform and he doesn't care for the hinges - thinks it adds points of stress or something like that.  Basically he really really liked the purple color  - due to the holidays, we probably won't see any deliveries til Fri or Sat~

We shall see~


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, the good news is that all of their current auctions seem to list actual products that really exist...unlike "my" purple pebbled leather cover for the K1


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Not shockingly - they sent the wrong cover, it was supposed to be an Executive unhinged model, we got a prodigy hinged version.  He's played w/ it and decided the hinge isn't as bad as he thought it might be so he's keeping it.  He hasn't contacted 3000hotdeals to see if they have ther advertised model in,  I think he's simply happy that it's purple lol 

We're done - final chapter - no more covers til 2010 when I can get an  Oberon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope that all of you who got products different than what you ordered will post appropriate feedback on the site.  I use feedback routinely in deciding who to purchase from.  Just be honest.  If I were shopping and 3 or 4 or 7 or 8 people say they got the wrong product, I'm going to think twice.  One or two I might consider to be anecdotal depending on the volume of sales by the vendor.

Betsy


----------

